# Best aluminum alloys for bending



## Doug S (Feb 26, 2004)

Take a look at this photo of a headlamp made by Wayne J.










I am wondering what aluminum alloys are best for making relatively small radius bends in aluminum. I would also welcome any tips on bending any particular alloys that are recommended. Post bending stress relief by heating? etc.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Doug,

I would recommend alloy 3003. It isn't heat treatable but its strength improves with cold working/bending. The part pictured above would aquire some "springyness" after being bent like that. The age hardening alloys like 6061 aren't generally available in the T0 "annealed" condition.

Larry


----------



## trailhead (Feb 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
The age hardening alloys like 6061 aren't generally available in the T0 "annealed" condition.

[/ QUOTE ]

Aircraft Spruce has 6061 sheet and tube in T0 but the bar stock is all T6.

Duane


----------



## Pellidon (Feb 27, 2004)

We use 5052 H32 at work. It doesn't crack on sharp 90 degree bends. 6061 T1 may be bendable to that degree. It is rather soft. A few years back we had some 99% pure aluminum for a special project. Now that was soft and gummy.


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 27, 2004)

I make alot of motorcycle parts among other things,and as a rule of thumb,tap a bit of the material with a screwdriver handle,if it rings(musically) it's too hard/grained to bend.If it just goes "dung" on tapping it,then you could bend it into most angles/rads (work hardening pending).
Take care how you hold it too,as this affects the sound.
HTH,Phil.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*trailhead said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
The age hardening alloys like 6061 aren't generally available in the T0 "annealed" condition.

[/ QUOTE ]

Aircraft Spruce has 6061 sheet and tube in T0 but the bar stock is all T6.

[/ QUOTE ]


Trailhead brings up a neat materials source, especially for composites! The really nice thing about 6061 T0 (Solution treated anealed) is that after bending/forming, you can artificially age it to full (T6) strength in a household oven! It's far more formable in the T0 condition. I don't remember the temperature required- feel free to shoot me down, but I think it is around 400-450 degF for 15 minutes or so. (Really rusty- been a long time.)

Larry


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 1, 2004)

5052 H32 is commonly recommended to sheet metal designers for aluminum because it's widely available and works in a variety of applications.

We use it at work all the time with our steel working tools - in mills, shears, and brakes.


----------



## NightStorm (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Larry. 3003 is very malleable and, unlike most aluminum alloys, is capable of being shrunk after being stretched. However, for safety reasons, I would avoid using anything as hard as any metal against my forehead. Just my two cents.

Dan

Tip> With aluminum, always make your bends against the grain of the metal (like Wayne did) for tight bends. If the bends are made with the grain, make the radius of the bends at least 6 to 10 times the thickness of the metal, to avoid shearing the grain.


----------



## Doug S (Mar 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PercaDan said:*


Tip> With aluminum, always make your bends against the grain of the metal (like Wayne did) for tight bends. If the bends are made with the grain, make the radius of the bends at least 6 to 10 times the thickness of the metal, to avoid shearing the grain. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Dan: How is the orientation of the grain determined? Any rule of thumb for the minimum radius to thickness ratio for against the grain bends?


----------



## NightStorm (Mar 4, 2004)

Doug,

You can see the grain orientation in the photo you posted above. The grain is running from the head of the light up to the bend in the bracket (just picture stainless steel, it has a pronounced grain). For aluminum, I keep the radius of the bend at a minimum of 2-3 times the thickness of the metal, depending on the alloy and the heat treating. The general rule of thumb would be (for aluminum); the harder the metal, the greater the radius of the bend. I hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## Doug S (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks to all!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------

